# Chapterhouse Studios Warp Stalker Infantry and Guard Infantry Accessory kits



## chapterhousestudios (Jun 24, 2009)

This month sees the release of 2 new resin kits from Chapterhouse Studios.

The Warp Hunter 5 man infantry squad - $29.00.



Each resin set comes with 5 models which includes a commander unit that has options for a triskelion throwing blade as well as a bladed pole-arm. 

4 Warp Stalker Infantry with Blades and Pistols

1 Warp Stalker Commander with Triskelion Blade and Pistol as well as 2-Handed Bladed Pole-arm

5 Bases

This kit is designed to be compatible with other 28mm scale miniatures games.

Sculpted by Michio Okamura and painted by Jose Veiga.

Models supplied unassembled and unpainted.



Imperial Guard Infantry Accessory kit - $7.50



This resin kit consist of 13 resin components - 1 Side Arm, 1 Limpet Mine, 1 Trench Knife, 5 assorted pouches, 1 canteen, 1 bedroll, 1 rucksack,1 claymore mine and 1 communications gear.

This kit is designed to be compatible with other 28mm scale miniatures.

Sculpted by Stephen Smith and painted by Jose Veiga.

Models supplied unassembled and unpainted.

Link to the whole news release is available  here.

Oh... and here is a teaser of something we are putting our best foot forward on..












Nick - Chapterhouse Studios


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

*eyes the 'teaser'* 

I can hear the click of legal briefcases....


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Warp Stalkers are nice, dunno about the infantry accessories.

Boombox Aegis Line gets the stamp of approval for Emperor's Children.

Midnight


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The "teaser" has originality written all over it.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> Unless the teaser is a wind up, then another "original" idea from Chapterhouse. +what a lovely bunch of chaps they are!+


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Sorry but honestly I hate it all.

Those "Not Banshees" look dire, their poses are weird and they just look pretty awful

Infantry accessories seem to be done by every company and its dog, and none of those look that impressive, heck buy a pack of guard and you get all those anyway

And yay another centurion, because we needed those :headbutt:. I admit the shoulder missiles are a nice touch but please Chapter house go and do what your good at! 

I stay with argument that fixing the storm raven was the best thing chapter house did, I'd like them to fix the storm talon and just fill in other gaps in the range


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

it's probably add-ons to the Centurion to improve their looks if I am guessing correctly. I like the Squad but the accessories are ok to me.

And Firewolf, as someone who has been here since 2007 you may have forgotten the niceties of the forum rules, you may want to look at unacceptable post quality and personal attacks in the rules.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Firewolf said:


> >> Unless the teaser is a wind up, then another "original" idea from Chapterhouse. +what a lovely bunch of chaps they are!+


Sorted out that small typo there for you k:

I kind of like those warp hunters. They're very anubis looking which is cool. 

I could take or leave the infantry pack. 

But the teaser gave me a good chuckle! Looking forward to see what sort of add ons you guys bring out for the crapturians.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Its little things again like the warp hunter leaders arms are vastly too long and hands are far far too large and the helmet is almost as wide as the models shoulders(not shoulder pads) , its poorly executed , as others have said the accessories set is meh and has been done by everyone, and despite been the latest to do it they have brought nothing new to the table and its pretty much run of the mill sculpting.

And great a teaser showing they have decided to directly copy the games workshop centurion badly, also its a terrible rough sketch, i cant really see the point using it to drum up attention, some of the work in progress shots given to forums to show case up and coming model are almost hanging on the wall worthy.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

They could be sculpted by Jes Goodwin and you would find fault with the Bits. Your absolute hate of everything CHS does kinda makes your opinions about them mute. 

They are resin, sand a bit off of the shoulder joint, oh look, arms shorter.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Interesting unit, could add something to the right army. The Guardsmen bits are pretty standard. I'm holding opinions on the teaser, mostly because at this point it would be complete crap shooting.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm not going to kick off over a rough mock up sketch lol.

I look forwards to seeing your alternate Centurion models. 

The Warp dudes are cool. Could run them as a different aspect with Banshee rules.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> They could be sculpted by Jes Goodwin and you would find fault with the Bits. Your absolute hate of everything CHS does kinda makes your opinions about them mute.
> 
> They are resin, sand a bit off of the shoulder joint, oh look, arms shorter.


Nonsense Djinn, firstly if they were sculpted by Jes they would be stunning and accurately proportioned, but your correct I do find it very hard to find anything to like about what they produce, but then again is that my fault? There are plenty of other miniature manufacturers making far far better compatible models for GW games and these guys have yet to produce anything even remotely as well sculpted as say scibor,anvil,andrea,maximini,AOW to name a few.

As for my opinion been mute(its moot by the way) so what, it makes no difference what is said on these forums, if people want to buy chapterhouse products good luck to them, Nick doesnt care what I think, hell if he gave a shit about opinions chapterhouse would never have been anything more than an idea he dismissed, hes gonna keep knocking out models that skirt ridiculously close to GWs IP and I will keep finding things I dont like about them, when they finally produce something worthy of praise I will praise it .

thanks for the modelling tip but I think I would need to sand like 5mm off those arms as the boss looks simian and how do you propose I solve the giant bobble head and the foam hand syndrome? 

You worry me sometimes, your a pure talent with a brush mate,how can you not see glaring errors in the eldar stuff chapterhouse has put out?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Oooo! Warp Hunters, now being converted to Jaf'fa for Stargate purposes! Score.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Because instead of relying on pictures I ordered the product and saw the models first hand and they are pretty nice in hand. 

The problem with your opinion is it's always negative which makes it incredibly easy to dismiss as you are not objective. I highly dislike Scribors Marine stuff (skirts close to GW IP is the term?) but I can stuff find parts about the models I like. Your posts on anything CHS is like reading something Stella posts about GW. At a point you just dismiss the opinion of the negative poster (oh look, once again they dislike something xxx put out). 

Not saying I am in love with these guys, I could pick them apart from a modeling a perspective if I wanted, but they are neat and offer an alternative to what we have is someone wants to do things differently. 

Doing book reviews for www.thefoundingfields.com taught me to look for both positive and negative things. Only doing one but not the other makes you a bad reviewer as it seems as if you are not objective.

Edit: Ahh yes moot, that makes more sense!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

djinn24 said:


> Edit: Ahh yes moot, that makes more sense!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Jace of Ultramar said:


>


At first I was like "why the hell is a Joey quote over a Jack image" and then I thought, it's a _moo _ point to think too much over it. Well played!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> Because instead of relying on pictures I ordered the product and saw the models first hand and they are pretty nice in hand.
> 
> The problem with your opinion is it's always negative which makes it incredibly easy to dismiss as you are not objective. I highly dislike Scribors Marine stuff (skirts close to GW IP is the term?) but I can stuff find parts about the models I like. Your posts on anything CHS is like reading something Stella posts about GW. At a point you just dismiss the opinion of the negative poster (oh look, once again they dislike something xxx put out).
> 
> ...


You make some good points but im not here to do a review about chapterhouses models, im perfectly able to be objective about models, but to find the positives there must be something positive to find first. We all know that the warp hunters were chapterhouses male Banshees, so that places them to be compared with GWs eldar models ,and compared to that range they lack detail,are clumsy looking,the weapons are too chunky, the only positive i can see is that they offer an alternative to the GW range, but as i said before there are many alternatives out there that are far nicer models so its not worth mentioning.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

On second thoughts, the Necron Aegis Line is probably a bit too close to GW IP...

Midnight


----------



## mrrshann618 (Jun 6, 2008)

With a tiny bit of conversion those stalkers look like a great basis for Tarellian dog soldiers.


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

As much as I hate to do it, I agree with Bits...everything I've seen CHS come out with is a blatant rip-off of GW IP. GW comes out with Centurions and the first thing CHS does is drop a teaser of a Centurion with the weapons system on the shoulder? Come on guys, there's a reason they had legal action taken against them.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

A lot of people's stuff are rip offs of GW stuff. Scribor being a prime example but people go googoogaga over his crap. 

Ever thought the teaser could be an add on/replacement to the current centurions and not a replacement.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I think it really doesn't matter where you look you will find similarities between the products of the various manufacturers, some closer than others.

It would be good to see some stuff that was truly different and innovative tho'


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

But Scibor isn't the one that made the post, so he's not on trial here, CHS is. When you make a post on a public forum, you leave your work open to criticism by the public...it's just the way of the interwebs.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Chosen of Malal said:


> But Scibor isn't the one that made the post, so he's not on trial here, CHS is. When you make a post on a public forum, you leave your work open to criticism by the public...it's just the way of the interwebs.


Great comeback. Someone mentioned CHS skirting GW IP, I mentioned other companies do and provided an example, I was not putting Scribner on trial. Fail comment is fail.

Try again.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I have never liked chapter house stuff because to me the sculpting or casting just makes the stuff look terrible. 

I think anything made for 40k miniatures could be called a rip off of GW IP but I like Scibor and others better because the quality is better but if people buy the CHS stuff more power to them. I don't think the centurian stuff is going to be any good but we shall see.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I'm not trying to stifle conversation, but frankly people let's move beyond putting other posters "on trial". This is a web based forum, not a court room.

If you don't like CHS' products, that's fine. Just don't give them your money. There is no real merit in having arguments on how valid you think their products are/are not every time something is posted.

This is the only warning I'm handing out on this. Any more posts made to attack CHS and their work or to generally stir things up will be met with a warning followed by an infraction for any individuals who persist.

If you want to post *constructive* criticism, that is fine. I'm sure the guys at CHS wouldn't mind know what they can improve in the future, *however* if you can't be constructive about what you don't like about their stuff then it's best to just skip this thread and ones like it in the future. We don't need to start chasing people off the board just because we don't like the stuff they make and sell.

In short, *play nice children*.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> I would like to apologise to the Chapterhousestudios (op) for my un-called for comment at the end of my post. My dislike for Chapterhouse product is my opinion, but name-calling is not good, so again, I apologise.


----------

